# Yesterdays 20 gauge fodder.....



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Banded in 6/14 and released at Dutch John. Bird was at least 3 years old.
No bands on the greenies.


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

Awesome! Gotta love a neck collar!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

What loads were you using with that 20?


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Cheap Winchester Expert 2 3/4" #6.
I do not remember the payload size or velocity.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

20 gauge shotguns are so much fun to shoot. Quiet, soft, light, and deadly!
R


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

shaner said:


> Cheap Winchester Expert 2 3/4" #6.
> I do not remember the payload size or velocity.


Most likely 3/4 oz and 1330 fps. I shoot a lot of those lol.

Very nice work Shane! I haven't even seen a collar in about 4 or 5 years

Still seeing lots of bands though


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

rjefre said:


> 20 gauge shotguns are so much fun to shoot. Quiet, soft, light, and deadly!
> R


The 28 is even softer, lighter, funner and so much more addicting. Everyone should try one once


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

shaner said:


> Cheap Winchester Expert 2 3/4" #6.
> I do not remember the payload size or velocity.


Holy crap batman....#6 for geese? How close do you have to let them get?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

hamernhonkers said:


> The 28 is even softer, lighter, funner and so much more addicting. Everyone should try one once


Anyone can down geese with a 28, I mean c'mon where's the challenge in that. Be a man and take them with a .410.....;-)


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I am tempted to pick up a 28.
I am disabled( missing left hand due to an accident) and I fear my goose hunting days are numbered. I am getting older and my right shoulder hurts most of the time.
Oh well, party till the end.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Anyone can down geese with a 28, I mean c'mon where's the challenge in that. Be a man and take them with a .410.....;-)


That's next year's project

Well I might be talking a few with it here at the end of this season.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

hamernhonkers said:


> That's next year's project
> 
> Well I might be talking a few with it here at the end of this season.


Would love to find me a double barrel .410 with screw in chokes and try the TSS shot.... :grin:


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Very nice Shane!

I love those cheap but deadly #6 Winchester's.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> Holy crap batman....#6 for geese? How close do you have to let them get?


Inside 25 yards. They work great on ducks to maybe 30 yards. Mostly because of pattern density, I think. The 20 gauge shells have 3/4 ounce, the 28s 5/8 ounce.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have been shooting Federal 2 3/4" 1 oz. #6's all season. I am sold on these shells and for $8 a box it can't be beat. I used to shoot the winchester xperts in #6 and #7 's but I prefer the high brass that federal offers. My SX3 cycles them no problem, unlike the low brass winchesters offer.

All the guys that think they need 3.5" loads to kill a duck or goose are up in the night! 
Now they are $7 a box. 
Nice job shaner!8)
http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/federal-premium-gold-medal-12-gauge-shotshells?repChildCatid=512504

Here's the 20 ga. winchesters for $5.79
http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/win...productImageLink&experimentId=&testElementId=


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Would love to find me a double barrel .410 with screw in chokes and try the TSS shot.... :grin:


Do it!



They are a ton of fun! These are bismuth or tungsten poly ( can't remember which LOL ) birds but TSS works great also, as dose hevi, hw13 and hw15 lol.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

hamernhonkers said:


> Do it!
> 
> 
> 
> They are a ton of fun! These are bismuth or tungsten poly ( can't remember which LOL ) birds but TSS works great also, as dose hevi, hw13 and hw15 lol.


I had a side by side double barrel .410 as a kid growing up. I kept it at grandpa's house and one night during the winter the heater malfunctioned and burned the house down. Grandpa and grandma got out with the clothes they were wearing and that was it. Grandpa had several nice old guns that turned into scrap metal that night.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have been shooting Federal 2 3/4" 1 oz. #6's all season. I am sold on these shells and for $8 a box it can't be beat. I used to shoot the winchester xperts in #6 and #7 's but I prefer the high brass that federal offers. My SX3 cycles them no problem, unlike the low brass winchesters offer.
> 
> All the guys that think they need 3.5" loads to kill a duck or goose are up in the night!
> Now they are $7 a box.
> ...


Those are GREAT prices! I'd buy some if I didn't have a lifetime supply of waterfowl loads. What really sucks is that 20 gauge shells are $6/box, yet 28 gauge are $17/box. Eleven $/box more for 1/8 ounce less shot.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I had a side by side double barrel .410 as a kid growing up. I kept it at grandpa's house and one night during the winter the heater malfunctioned and burned the house down. Grandpa and grandma got out with the clothes they were wearing and that was it. Grandpa had several nice old guns that turned into scrap metal that night.


Man I would be crying if that happened. Glad you family was able to make it out alright. I couldn't even imaging losing everything like that.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your compliments.
I took yesterday off to hunt cause I needed the fresh deep snow to get the birds extra close and the confusion of their feed fields being covered. I am pretty lucky to work next to Utah Lake and watch their daily habits and notice breaks in their routines. The recent weather has kept the birds very stale.
That bird was taken in the air at less than 20 yards.
Unfortunately, 4 of those pellets hit the collar and sent a crack in it lengthwise. Only a 1/2" of plastic is keeping it together.

P.S. This is no secret but if you can hunt within 48 hours of a major snow event the odds go WAY up in your favor. Just don't turn it in to a major goose gang bang with 12 people from a 'Killin' Krew'. Make it yourself or one other person max, have whites that don't turn purple in the sun, and for sure make sure whoever you take can keep their heads in the blind at ALL times.


Merry Christmas to you all. I hope Santa brings you good goose hunters a nice dull shotgun in the small bore class of your choice.


----------

